# Consulta de precios de condensadores



## gong (Jul 2, 2008)

hola buenas, escribo nuevamente a ver si me podeis hechar una mano con esto. Resulta que mi tutor de proyecto me pide que haga una "tabla" con tipos de condensadores carcteristicas y PRECIOS.... uf ! lo de las carcateristicas y tipos no hay problema más o menos, pero en los precios.... he llamado a varios ditribuidores y me dicen que ellos me pueden hacer un presupuesto de los condensadores q vaya a utilizar, pero darme la tabla de precios... pues va  a ser q no... y claro me gustaria saber si alguien conoce alguna página o algo para poder sacar algo... porque ya he estado mirando y na de na.

bueno gente muchas gracias anticipadas y un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

pasa por una tienda y pregunta, pq los precios varian de tienda en tienda. y t aviso q para el precio influye mucho la aislacion y no tanto asi la capacitancia, pero si importa cuando hablamos de 6300uF para arriba ahi si se va aumentando muy fuertemente los precios. hasta los de 10000 o 15000


----------



## pepechip (Jul 2, 2008)

Aqui tienes precios de todos los componentes
Observa el detalle del condensador electrolitico de 330uf. (sale mas economico que otros de menor capacidad, pero no solo en esta tienda, sino en todas)
http://www.micropik.com/provisional/pag_condensadores.htm

otros sitios donde puedes mirar precios:
http://es.rs-online.com/web/
http://www.go-chips.com/index1.asp


----------

